# Friend's Big Arizona Bull



## Spoon (Oct 31, 2007)

Not a Utah bull, but I love how it looks. Taken by a family friend last week on unit 3a/3c in AZ. Scores 393 2/8. He said it's been a rough year in that unit, many of the bulls haven't moved into the unit from the surrounding areas yet. They had a very wet winter/spring. 

I LOVE that right side G4. 

Spoon


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome bull!!!

Be careful Wyo2ut or PBH will ask you if this bull had a fair chase :lol: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That is an amazing looking elk. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful bull. Thanks for sharing. 8)


----------



## Spoon (Oct 31, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Awesome bull!!!
> 
> Be careful Wyo2ut or PBH will ask you if this bull had a fair chase :lol: :lol:


 :lol: I wasn't there, but I've known the hunter since I was a little kid. He's an upstanding guy. I would be VERY surprised if the bull was not "fairly chased". :lol:

Spoon


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I


> wasn't there, but I've known the hunter since I was a little kid. He's an upstanding guy. I would be VERY surprised if the bull was not "fairly chased".


Yeah it looks like he was "fairly chased" for a few years. Congrats to your friend once again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

G' **** cookie.... thats a hell of a bull. :shock: 

Oh... CS.... Just found out I have tickets for the game tonight. Who should I root for?? :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Oh... CS.... Just found out I have tickets for the game tonight. Who should I root for??


You lucky guy. Hmm thats a pretty tough choice :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WOW!!! Those are some phsycho swords!! Those must be 22"!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Just found out I have tickets for the game tonight. Who should I root for?


Washington Huskies! :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Just found out I have tickets for the game tonight. Who should I root for?
> ...


Nice.... :lol:

Sorry to sidetrack the thread, I just figured CS would be busy here and wasn't going to be looking at the sports forum any time soon. It is a great bull... man, love those long thick points.... thats stuff to drool over right there.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wonderful bull.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great bull


----------

